

HN Meet-up Netherlands (wed-27-jan) - beeker

Date confirmed: Wednesday 27 january 2010
Still looking for a projector.
See: http://bluwiki.com/go/Hackersnl
======
ordinathorreur
Good luck man, so sorry I can't make it, I'll be back in London by then.

